# New 32frlds Fifth Wheel



## hugdarla (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi All,
I just wanted to announce that we have a new 32FRLDS. I haven't read about anyone else getting one yet so I would be happy to hear how you like it if you get one. My husband has a new job where he will be working out of town for 6 months or so at a time so he will be living in it M-F every week....hence the large size! This is our first RV and we don't even own a vehicle to tow it yet so it will be a challenge.

Here are some pics if you are interested in seeing the inside. (The only pic we have of the outside is of the dent that happened the first day out!)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

hugdarla,

Wow, nice Fiver!









Thanks for the pictures.

Give us some more information. Where y'all from?. What do y'all do?

Mark


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome looking 5er. Hope you enjoy it.

Welcome to the site. action


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Awesome pic's. Thanks for sharing. WELCOME!


----------



## hugdarla (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes. This forum has been so helpful!

We are in our late 20's, no kids yet and living in the Oklahoma City area. My husband works in commercial construction and will be working on a project (Bass Pro Shop) in Kansas for the next 6 months or so. I am a transportation planner....no blaming all those bad roads and debris on me though! We only got the idea to buy an RV about 3 weeks ago so this happened really quickly. Now we might need some recommendations on tow vehicles. My husband has got the idea that he "needs" a one ton vs. the 3/4 that I think is sufficient. We will probably be buying one in about 6 months when the RV needs to come home to OK.

Darla


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful 5'er and I like how you did it, buy the camper you want first and THEN get the TV to pull it.....sweet


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, hugdarla!  Wow, that is a beauty! Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and only one comment on the fiver.......WOW









John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice 5'er. You will definitely want the 1 ton to handle the GVWR once the hitch pin weight is put on the truck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice rig. The more I see it, the more I like that Havana interior


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, hugdarla!* action

WOW! Nothing like starting off at the top! Sheesh!








That is one beautiful Outback.

I hope you didn't believe the dealer when they told you you could pull it with your Caravan though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I got the 30' rear kitchen version of this and love it! We got it in Feb. and have used it 4 times so far. As far as a TV, we bought a used Dodge 1T duelly with a desiel and it pulls beutifully. I think you could get by with a 3/4 t heavy duty pulling around OK, but the 1T is not that much more and the duelly does make a difference in handling, eventhough it is a bear to take through the drive in at the bank to make payments! One thing nice about the duelly though is that if the TV fits through a spot, the camper will follow nicely, they are about the same width. With the pull outs and the open floor plans of the Outback 5'ers, it seems that the inside is a lot bigger than it is. The only things that I don't like about the 5'er is the thin, short bed (going to replace it with a memory foam mattress from Wal-mart, and the cabinet above the bed, I've hit my head on it many times so far. Good luck on the camper and enjoy.

Larry


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Darla -

Beautiful 5er. Its huge and really like the Havana interior and I'm not just saying that because that is the interior I have.

If you husband is anything like mine he is going to love shopping for the new TV.

Deb


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome hugdarla to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 5er
Looks awesome









Don action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...that is awesome!!! I really like the Havana interior.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a ver nice Outback.

How did you get the dent, if you don't even have a TV yet?


----------



## hugdarla (Apr 27, 2006)

We paid a guy (recommended by the dealership) to haul it up to Kansas for us on Saturday. We followed them up from OKC and they already had it hooked up when we got to the dealership. When they unhooked the TV in Kansas we found the dent. We have no idea how it happened. All we do know is that we didn't do it! It was either the dealership when they moved it out of the garage or the guy who pulled it who does this professionally. I think the dealership is going to fix it but we are waiting for the owner to get back to make the final decision. It about made us sick when we realized what had happened. We are not going to pay to have it moved back to OK and then back to KS again right now so it is going to have to sit there with a dent until the fall....unless something else majorly goes wrong!

Darla


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

darla

action *welcome* action







*congrats on the new 32frlds*









darrel


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

um, WOW








Can't wait to see the TV you guys get. (psssst.... get the 1 ton!)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I really like the headboard that this unit has...did you notice ...it is simple elegance.... without the the fabric headboard.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new 5'er









What a beauty. sunny

Thor


----------

